# Taliban poisons 120 afghan school girls



## longknife (Dec 5, 2012)

> More than Afghan 120 schoolgirls and three teachers have been poisoned in the second attack in many months blamed on conservative radicals in the country's north, Afghan police and education officials said.



These are the kind of "animals" we are fighting in Afghanistan.


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh. My. God.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 6, 2012)

So we need to fight a war to save Afghani school girls?


----------



## ima (Dec 18, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> So we need to fight a war to save Afghani school girls?



it's the minerals we're fighting for. Haliburton: a good thing to die for.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 18, 2012)

Disgusting.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 18, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > So we need to fight a war to save Afghani school girls?
> ...



Not so much.


----------



## waltky (Jun 10, 2013)

Another Taliban atrocity...

*Afghan Taliban 'behead two boys in Kandahar'*
_10 June 2013 > The Taliban have beheaded two boys for spying in the southern Afghan province of Kandahar, officials say._


> The boys, 10 and 16, had been scavenging for food in bins near police headquarters when they were abducted.  They are thought to have regularly accepted food handouts from police. Analysts say the Taliban are known to target those suspected of colluding with police.  But the Taliban have denied responsibility in this incident.  Spokesman Qari Yousef Ahmadi insisted to the BBC the group had not beheaded any children in the area.
> 
> Food for family
> 
> ...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jun 11, 2013)

For the life of me, I can not understand the mindset of anyone that can even fathom doing something so sinister to another person. It's almost as though people like that enjoy harming others.


----------



## skye (Jun 11, 2013)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> For the life of me, I can not understand the mindset of anyone that can even fathom doing something so sinister to another person. It's almost as though people like that enjoy harming others.




It's called radical Islam.


Total scum.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 11, 2013)

skye said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > For the life of me, I can not understand the mindset of anyone that can even fathom doing something so sinister to another person. It's almost as though people like that enjoy harming others.
> ...



And we let people like that in our Country every day.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 15, 2013)

Shit like this is why I made the fight extremist thread. Leftist defend this shit????

Sad


----------

